# Klein Adept/Attitude



## kilen (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello everyone!

I just posted some pics of my 94 Fervor LX and 96 Attitude last night and got some great info from Carsten. Thanks man! I checked out the Klein catalog links and immediately fell in love with the Adept. This looks like my ideal type of bike since I do a lot of commuting and occasionally tour. From what I could tell it was only made between 92 and 94. I know the name was revived post-Trek, but that looks like a totally different beast. 

Anyone have experience with this model? Are they rare? I'd love to hear any experience anyone has had with it. I did a quick completed auctions search on ebay and only saw the newer models.

My 96 Attitude is a little small for me, so I might sell that and look for an Adept. I'm NOT asking how much my 96 is worth, but is it a good ebay candidate? I've seen the earlier ones go for a lot, but the price seems to fall the newer they are. I also understand that having the Rock Shox Judy XC on it drops its value too. Any ideas?

Also, are they any other vintage bikes that are similar to the Adept and have a good reputation?

Thanks for helping the newbie out!

Doug


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

I've seen photos of an Adept or two around here. Here are a couple threads on early 'big wheel' MTBs, including amusing debates about what makes a bike a 29er:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=412368&highlight=overdrive

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=396091&highlight=overdrive


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

From what I've read the adept was like the adroit but 700cc. The Rascal was like early attitude but with a 1" headset. The adroit was similar to the attitude but with carbon/boron reinforcements and different dropouts on earlier models. Here are some pics of an Adept in *moonrise*, one of my favorite klein paintjobs. This was my buddy Mike's bike but he sold it a while back.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Dont know why the last pic wont post. Check out http://kleinpics.tripod.com/ for more pics. Look under adept.


----------



## kilen (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info and the great photo! Too bad he sold it!

Let's see if my logic is anywhere near correct here (I'm stretching, bear with me). Combining the info that you just gave me with the info that Carsten gave me last night (concerning my Fervor LX) - the Fervor was basically a Rascal with lesser components and paint, and the Rascal/Fervor was based on the 90-92 Attitude minus the oversized headtube, which was based on the Adroit without the carbon/boron and higher quality paint. And if the Adept was based on the Adroit with the addition of 700c, then my Fervor is (functionally) similar to an Adept minus the 700c, oversized headtube, larger thinner downtube, kick ass fork, and quality paint and components. I'm sure I'm missing many things here, but am I making any sense? Of course I'm talking about function, not vintage coolness. If my logic is correct, I could throw some skinnies on my Fervor and have (functionally) a heavy 26" Adept without the over sized head tube, oversized down tube, kick ass fork, and rack or fender mounts. Dang, I still want an Adept.

Anyone have any ideas on the Attitude, or on what other vintage bikes would be similar?

Thanks for your thoughts. 

Doug


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

the Adept has a different geometry than the MTBs with more relaxed angles. It at all it is more a Pinnacle with 28" wheels and the 2" Adroit down tube and the Attitude fork (the Adroit fork would be lighter and with the carbon/boron wrapping). Compared with the Klein MTBs and road bikes the Adept has a very stable ride and a somewhat slow handling but that's what you want with a touring bike that may carry a heavy load. 
The Adepts are kinda rare but i have seen quite a few in the past years. Just a few months ago a NOS frameset sold on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320234089031

If you search for the completed Klein Attitude auctions on ebay you will find one or two like yours to get an impression of the market value. But you are right in that they are not as sought after as the older ones and the ones with rigid forks.

Carsten


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

There is one Adept for sale at Wundels guestbook:
"Hello,
I am selling my Brandnew Klein Adept 1992. It is completely original (complete XT 730 group).
Size : 19 inch
Colour : candy blue
This bike is in an absolutely mint condition (about 100 km used !)
For photo's or more information, mail me : [email protected] "

It is this one:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

TheRedMantra said:


> From what I've read the adept was like the adroit but 700cc. The Rascal was like early attitude but with a 1" headset. The adroit was similar to the attitude but with carbon/boron reinforcements and different dropouts on earlier models. Here are some pics of an Adept in *moonrise*, one of my favorite klein paintjobs. This was my buddy Mike's bike but he sold it a while back.


I'm using adblock to kill the annoying ads, is that why I'm not seeing the pics?


----------



## kilen (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the great info. That 92 Adept that's for sale looks awesome, but I'd need a 21".

I think the Attitude will head to Ebay in the future and I'll be keeping my eye out for an Adept and any other Klein that fits me and my budget. My Fervor LX will do fine for now. 

Is searching for these old Kleins habit forming?

Doug


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*Love those puppies,*

Someone please tell me again WHY the he-- Klein stopped makeing these crazy insane works of art. It's funny I was just thinking today how sweet it would be to have a rigid SS 29er from Klein with abunch of the old school paint jobs.( Make mine Gator Liner fade please ) I can NEVER get enough of looking at pictures of the old Klein's.


----------



## timbo30 (Feb 21, 2004)

*My Kleins...*

Gator was my dream ride...now if I could only find the matching shocks for it!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

timbo30 said:


> Gator was my dream ride...now if I could only find the matching shocks for it!


Why?


----------



## timbo30 (Feb 21, 2004)

To soften the stiff ride...getting older and the bone jarring rides aren't making me any younger. Plus I love having lots of toys!


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

I have one extra Gator -color Rock shox, I took it away from 18" Adroit.
Paint has some "bubles" under it, because corrosion???

btw: I would need MC1 stem/bar with noodle at Gator -color?
I can swap for one without noodle....


----------



## kingsting (Sep 18, 2007)

We sold one Adept at our store back in 92' I Took it out for a ride before the customer came in for it and it was quite smooth and comfortable.


----------

